

Release the clients: Ruby, Python, PHP, Perl - justinwr
http://www.elasticsearch.org/blog/unleash-the-clients-ruby-python-php-perl/

======
huxley
Honza Král, the Python client developer, also tweeted that he has "an
experimental port of pyelasticsearch on top of the official client":

[https://github.com/HonzaKral/pyelasticsearch/tree/elasticsea...](https://github.com/HonzaKral/pyelasticsearch/tree/elasticsearch-
py)

------
ecaron
Is there a place I can log my vote for the next blessed client to be for
Node.js? The existing offerings are nice, but I'd prefer one written by the
big dogs.

~~~
spencera
Hang tight

